# Trouble viewing pictures using Mac



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

I recently burned a picture cd using the Windows Vista OS. I sent the cd to among others, a relative that has a Mac and they could not get their computer to view the cd. Can anyone help explain this to me or suggest a pic viewer program that would work?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Bump. Just trying to get some help here.

Thanks again.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Did you use a particular program in Windows to burn the CD? Has your relative tried viewing the photos on another PC?


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Yankee. I just used the program built in Vista to burn the cd. Their son was there and had a IMAC pro I think it was and they could view the pics on his computer. They had previously tried an Ibook and an Imac I believe with no success. It's strange to me, but I know absolutely nothing about Macs.


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe nothing to do with Mac/Win, but something to do with disk you used.
If you burned DVD they'll need dvd-player to use it.
Some older macs only had CDrom built in. 
There is no such thing as IMAC pro. There is iMac or Mac Pro.
iMac (Summer 2001) - or older had mainly only CDRW built in.
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP109


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for your reply junna. As I stated in my original post, and the one previous to your response, I burned a cd. I reread her email and you are correct she stated my cousin had Macbookpro.

Thanks again.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What program in Vista did you use? Macs can certain view JPG files, so there must be more to the process.


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

If you check the CD and right-click one of the photos and then select "properties," can you tell what extension is used in the file names? For example, .jpg or .pdf are extensions.


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks your replies. I used the default program in Vista. Meaning that I selected the pics I wanted and hit the burn button at the top of the window.

They were all .jpg files

Thanks again.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what "default program in Vista" is. Did you just drag and drop JPG files to the disk and click burn? Is that what you mean?


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks again for your continued help.

What I did was simply to drag what pics I wanted to burn into a folder that I created, selected all, then hit burn. Simple as that. I burned this folder 7 times. 6 of these had no issues whatsoever, the 7th was to the only person that uses a Mac, hence why I was wondering if there was a viewing issue. Being however that another person there that also had a Mac and could view, and then also transfer the pics to their computer, I am not sure what the deal is. If they had not had 2 seperate Mac computers that they tried but could not view, I would be thinking it was a hardware issue on the single computer.

Thanks again.


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

Does his MacBook Pro recognize that there is a disk in the laptop? If so, can he view what files are on the disk in the Finder? Does he get any sort of error message?


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

The MacPro is the one that could view the cd in its entirety. He also was able to transfer the pics to the other computers. It was the Ibook and Imac that could not view the pics.


----------

